# something that came up that i discovered is legal here



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

A Remington 7615 pump .223 rifle









Any thoughts on this style of rifle?? (A low class of licence will allow me to purchase)


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Cool, that beats throwing rocks. I've shot a couple Remington pump rifles and the worked just fine. No experience with that one.

AJ

Edited: Nice that it will accept AR15 magazines. I like it!!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

If your going to have a pump action you might as well have a 12 gauge, a pump 223 just does not make since to me.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> If your going to have a pump action you might as well have a 12 gauge, a pump 223 just does not make since to me.


He's in Australia Wesley. Pump shotguns are a no-no.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I've had a 760 that was in 30-06 and the other model (I forget the number) that was the semi-auto version, also 30-06. Those Remington 760 Series rifles are pretty awesome. I had tried swinging a deal with the local pawn shop when they had a POLICE Model in there in .308 but the owner was selling it on consignment and the person he was selling it for wanted cash. 

If you can get it Big P, go for it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

LOL!,had to say it Phoenix!,you would have a hard time manipulating that upside down rifle!,

Oh,thats right!,you guys are upside down from us yanks!.

Honestly,I would try and aqquire any firearm I was able to in your country's predicament.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The tactical pictured has a 9" barrel and very fast twist (16 1/2). I would get a ranch or camo model with longer barrels and slower twist (9).

It would also be nice if they had the option of open/peep sights.

Overall I think it would be a great option in the land of OZ. Too bad they do not offer a .308 version.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

As stated above, it beats the heck out of throwing rocks at the criminal who has a real gun. Take what you can get, or move over here with us Yanks.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like your signature buck. It should be changed to read "Shall not"


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I had an older version of this in 30-06. It was a great field/brush rifle. I think I like the standard versions better. Either way it will serve you well.

Here are the standard versions.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Considering your limited options,i'd darn sure go for it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a 7600 Carbine in 30/06. The barrel is free floated. You can,well maybe get Wolff springs to help out the trigger


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If that is something you can get in Australia it is an excellent idea. They are just beginning to get pitched in the US for states like NY that keep dreaming up ways to restrict semi-autos. If I am not mistaken, that can take any 5.56/.223 upper so you could have a couple different length uppers for different purposes. I'd like to know more about how much difficulty you have obtaining this as it may be something I would recommend to some Australian contacts.

I would advise getting 5.56 rather than .223 if it is available.


----------

